# Fog Machine and garden hose



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, but I'd love to hear more! I've been trying to get my fog to work for years, and I just can't get it. I'm on my third chiller iteration and still not much luck.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Well tonight I did it again and it work again. 
Every night I will be wetting the yard and lawn.


----------



## darknesshalloween (Aug 25, 2008)

I let my grass grow pretty tall were i had part of my grave yard and then put water all over that part of the grass it stuck there for a much longer time then I would have thought


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I've heard this does actually help and is recommended. I'm sure I've heard it here! LOL! But as you see, it works. You just have to be ok with wetting everything down. 

Dan


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll have to try this next year! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Don't help here in my parts as the wind dries up all water and blow the fog away anyways... Kinda stinks!*


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is kind of off topic but still relevant to hoses and foggers. Can anyone tell me a safe type of hose to attach to the nozzle of my fogger? I'm trying to pump fog from a hidden fogger into a witch cauldron. I know the nozzle tip on foggers can get hot and I obviously want to avoid melting the hose and causing a fire risk.


----------



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

It absolutely helps to keep the area wet! I've done this for several years now. Although I do get some strange looks when I'm out watering at night, especially on Halloween night.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe get a 2' piece of metal pipe and extend the nozzle a little. (CAREFULLY) feel the pipe to see just how far it takes before it cools down to "touchable", then cut it to that length and attach the hose with a pipe clamp.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

jd13 said:


> This is kind of off topic but still relevant to hoses and foggers. Can anyone tell me a safe type of hose to attach to the nozzle of my fogger? I'm trying to pump fog from a hidden fogger into a witch cauldron. I know the nozzle tip on foggers can get hot and I obviously want to avoid melting the hose and causing a fire risk.


I use drainage pipe. Just leave a little gap (2" or so) right at the tip so you don't melt anything, and have it blow in. You'll also have better luck if you blow it straight into the cauldron, don't try to make it do any corners.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> don't try to make it do any corners.


Or maybe you should make lots of corners. Depending on the look you're going for and where else the fog machine is directed to, most foggers will put out so much fog it ruins the effect of the work you put into the cauldron prop. You have to be able to see it to appreciate it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Screaming Demons said:


> Or maybe you should make lots of corners. Depending on the look you're going for and where else the fog machine is directed to, most foggers will put out so much fog it ruins the effect of the work you put into the cauldron prop. You have to be able to see it to appreciate it.


Guess it depends how big the cauldron is...I'm used to making BIIIIIG ones, so overflow hasn't been an issue.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*Just click on the picture to see video*]

I used a 1000 watt. Fogger and frozen water bottles (with a little rock slat mixed in) in a black coragated drainage pipe line. That feeds to a exercise trampoline. (LOL found a use for it honey) and a plastic bag tied around the end and the bottom of the bag cut straight across.
AND YES if the grass was wet it did stick better, We even wet the drive way one night to see if that worked too. IT DID.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

im no fan of fog machines,, you are all forgetting that a 5 mile per hr wind will destroy any fog machine made...its to much of a gamble to spend $$ on


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

true...
but it's fun anyway.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I have another video of the fog with the cool morning dew as the effect of water on the ground


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

TNBrad said:


> true...
> but it's fun anyway.


indeed,, for me the fog test works out perfect every-time you test it before Halloween, then mother nature appears.. im in the south tho, wind and rain are to common Oct 31st


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

zero said:


> im no fan of fog machines,, you are all forgetting that a 5 mile per hr wind will destroy any fog machine made...its to much of a gamble to spend $$ on


It might wreck low lying fog, but it won't wreck JUST fog. Even a stiff wind won't be constant. The benefit of having fog inflitrating anywhere in the display outdoors absolutely outweighs having nothing. Fog, even wind blown fog, is a well worth it atmospheric effect. The display and scenes are just too clean without it- even if it blowing around! And also remember, a fog burst lasts for a bit of time. It's a sure bet even with blustery wind, fog will make it's statement. And when there's no wind, you're ready to go and really kick it. But I do agree that too much bucks on fog, especially where I am in the north east with our pesky winds in late October, isn't worth it. I buy the 400 watters on sale after the holiday and usually have three or four blasting. I've yet to invest in or build a ground fog system because low lying fog has been all but undoable for the past two seasons at least. I'm taking the hint- it's not gonna happen all too often. But cheap foggers blasting away? Well worth the effort putting the fog into the display. It always helps greatly, imo.

Take a quick look at my short toxic zombie clip in my sig from last year. We had winds and still the fog was effective even if it was 'on the move'!

Dan


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*JUST CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO SEE THE VIDEO*
It's small to avoid upload errors and It's about 6 min. long but I show different effect from a short bursts smoke to a longer run.
Hope you enjoy I tried to make it a little more fun and added music.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont use fog machine, its more of health safety reason... Dont get me wrong, i enjoy them but i have a couple people in my house that has a breathing problem so even I can have a little trouble breathing while walking through the fog from time to time.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

zero said:


> im no fan of fog machines,, you are all forgetting that a 5 mile per hr wind will destroy any fog machine made...its to much of a gamble to spend $$ on


Depends on how you use them. I put them IN props quite often. In the wind, the fog is contained to the prop, sheltered from the wind, and I still get the effect. Without the wind, it also bleeds out into the yard.


----------

